# Bedroom door sizes



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

32" standard but the wheels will touch the frames, 36" if you want some extra room.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Every bedroom door I have happened upon has been 30" door, as you said wheel chair access is not a consideration.

To provide more room to the bath, 28" door is accepable.

Have you considered sliders for the closts? I say that, cuz I really dislike bifolds, they are a PIA.

Mark


----------



## msaeger (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. 

I'm not sure which kind of closet doors I want for sure. I can't say I like sliders or bi-folds too much  not much else you can do for a reach in closet. I guess there are those corrugated things  I have never had bi-folds I had sliders in an apartment. 

Either way what size opening should I have for a 12' wide closet ?

Or maybe I shouldn't make the closet the width of the room ?


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

What I have seen, you would make the closets (2) x 60 inches, with 24 inches inbetween, this would be finished on the room side, but open on the closet side. 

Then use 4 x 30" bifold doors on the (2) opennings.

Mark


----------



## msaeger (Mar 1, 2011)

I like that idea thanks. What don't you like about bi fold doors?


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

msaeger said:


> I like that idea thanks. What don't you like about bi fold doors?


Well they are just a pain to install, once they are on they are a good solution to access a closet without the need to consider door swing.

Mark


----------



## msaeger (Mar 1, 2011)

Back to my closet doors ready to start framing. I am thinking two openings like Mark said would be the best. I think for each opening I should use 2x 24 x 80 doors the whole closet will the width of the room which is 144". then I can have some space in the middle and at the ends. 

I need to figure out what size to frame the opening. The door makers say make the finished opening 1/2" wider and 1 1/2" taller than the door. I am thinking I should be wrapping the inside of the opening with wood. Should I be planning for drywall and wood on top of it or just not drywall the inside (jambs) of the openings ? 

If I put 1/2" drywall and 3/4" wood on the inside I get framed opening of 51 x 82 3/4. 

Then that leaves the decision of what to do with the rest of the 42" left over. Should I divide by three and have 14 on each end and 14 in the middle. Would it look better to have a bigger space in the middle than on the ends? 

I haven't been able to find and pics of a closet with four bi-folds.


----------

